# Internet veikala atbalsts >  Vai Jums Ir?

## BigBlackCat

Labdien, man ir nepieciesams box! Bet, ir nepiciesami divi box veidi. Pirmais ar garumu, kaut kur ap 70mm un platumu ap 60mm, bet otrais ar to pasu platumu, bet ar garumu ap 120-130mm. Abiem variantiem augstumam jaabuut ne mazak par 25mm(RJ-45 plus plate). Nu un protam sapratiiga cena ap 2-3 USD.

----------


## Elektronikis

Hai!

Es domaju, ka ELFAi jabut sadam kastitem. Aizej ciemos pie puikam uz Pernavas ielu 43 un sie Tev no kataloga ko ieteiks!

----------


## BigBlackCat

Kastiities nav.  ::

----------


## Juris3D

ARGUS-aa ir visvisaadas kastiites, esmu pats arii pircis.
Nezinu kaa shobriid, bet agraak vinju Web lapaa vareeja panjemt PDF failu ar visiem kastiishu variantiem - izmeeri, kraasa, utml.
http://www.argus.lv

----------

